# Key West



## AJCts411 (Sep 2, 2020)

We have an upcoming stay in Key west, in about 3 weeks.   I do know masks are manditory inside and out.  Some "bars" are still closed.  We also have the option of postponing until mid February.   
A bit of our background, have been going to KW for many years.  One of the first tourists to arrive after the Irma hurricane, with some businesses closed.  We enjoyed our time and the staff and owners were very inviting, welcoming.   
But this time it seems quite different.   So I am reaching out to those who have been to Key West recently or live in the Key's.  What has been your experience, would you make the trip now?


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 2, 2020)

We were in KW the week of July 4th and then again a couple weeks ago.  We stayed at Sunset Harbor both times (15 nights total) and 2 nights at Windward Pointe and we enjoyed both stays very much.  It was a different vibe but still the same Key West we love.  We spent much more time in the pool during the day than we do during a "normal" week.  The resort was quieter, as was the town during the week.

Weekends are still crazy busy but we avoided lower Duval at night and didn't stay out nearly as late as we usually do.  I think we were only out after dark twice each trip and that's not normal for us.  Or it wasn't anyway, but we really enjoyed our more laid back trips this year.  There's still really good live music at the restaurants that are open - Smokin' Tuna, Hog's Breath (closed on Mon/Tues while we were there), Schooner Wharf Bar, Viva's, Sunset Pier, Island Dogs, Willie T's, Irish Kevin's and Rams Head are the ones that come to mind.  While bars are still closed, some are open for to-go drinks only - Tattoos & Scars, Tree Bar, Tiki House, Green Parrot, Bull, Fat Tuesday's.  Sloppy Joe's is still closed but will start selling to-go drinks on 9/4.  Captain Tony's was only open for T-Shirt sales.  KW just yesterday voted to allow seating at the bars inside restaurants so that should help with the vibe.  Every single restaurant we were in was doing a good job with Covid requirements.  None were overcrowded because they were adhering to capacity limits and social distancing.  You had to be seated to be served.

We still ate out as much as we normally do and had pizza from Mr. Z's delivered one night during each visit.  We stuck to mostly outside dining but did eat inside at a select few places - Banana Cafe, Harpoon Harry's, Sandbar.  Most restaurants are open, though some have closed their doors for good - Lucy's, Roof Top Cafe, Paradise Pizza come to mind.  Many empty stores on Duval but none that we would miss.  I do miss Lucy's though.  Great happy hour deals with half priced (or cheap) apps at First Flight and White Tarpon - we made meals out of those twice during our last visit.

Locals were very welcoming and happy to see us.  We're not scheduled to be back in KW until December but I'm trying to talk my husband into going back again in a few weeks. Let me know if you have any specific questions about what's open or whatever.  I'm happy to share our experience.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 2, 2020)

What's going on at Mallory Square at night?


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 2, 2020)

We haven't gone to Mallory Square at all this year.  We did go out on a sunset sail two weeks ago and when we sailed past there, it looked much quieter than normal.  We could see people were there, but not the typical crowd.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 2, 2020)

Last time we were there was a cold, windy night in December.  Almost no shows by the waterfront, the few that were there were tucked back by the buildings to get out of the cold wind.  I imagine it's like that now with the crowd restrictions.  Don't think I'd like it.  at least the cat guy was there.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 3, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> at least the cat guy was there.


Those cats are really talented.


----------



## AJCts411 (Sep 3, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> We were in KW the week of July 4th and then again a couple weeks ago.  We stayed at Sunset Harbor both times (15 nights total) and 2 nights at Windward Pointe and we enjoyed both stays very much.  It was a different vibe but still the same Key West we love.  We spent much more time in the pool during the day than we do during a "normal" week.  The resort was quieter, as was the town during the week.
> 
> Weekends are still crazy busy but we avoided lower Duval at night and didn't stay out nearly as late as we usually do.  I think we were only out after dark twice each trip and that's not normal for us.  Or it wasn't anyway, but we really enjoyed our more laid back trips this year.  There's still really good live music at the restaurants that are open - Smokin' Tuna, Hog's Breath (closed on Mon/Tues while we were there), Schooner Wharf Bar, Viva's, Sunset Pier, Island Dogs, Willie T's, Irish Kevin's and Rams Head are the ones that come to mind.  While bars are still closed, some are open for to-go drinks only - Tattoos & Scars, Tree Bar, Tiki House, Green Parrot, Bull, Fat Tuesday's.  Sloppy Joe's is still closed but will start selling to-go drinks on 9/4.  Captain Tony's was only open for T-Shirt sales.  KW just yesterday voted to allow seating at the bars inside restaurants so that should help with the vibe.  Every single restaurant we were in was doing a good job with Covid requirements.  None were overcrowded because they were adhering to capacity limits and social distancing.  You had to be seated to be served.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info on your trip.  Kind of what I expected but now know.    Is the Commodore open?  Best happy hour in KY.


----------



## Mjasp (Sep 5, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> We were in KW the week of July 4th and then again a couple weeks ago.  We stayed at Sunset Harbor both times (15 nights total) and 2 nights at Windward Pointe and we enjoyed both stays very much.  It was a different vibe but still the same Key West we love.  We spent much more time in the pool during the day than we do during a "normal" week.  The resort was quieter, as was the town during the week.
> 
> Weekends are still crazy busy but we avoided lower Duval at night and didn't stay out nearly as late as we usually do.  I think we were only out after dark twice each trip and that's not normal for us.  Or it wasn't anyway, but we really enjoyed our more laid back trips this year.  There's still really good live music at the restaurants that are open - Smokin' Tuna, Hog's Breath (closed on Mon/Tues while we were there), Schooner Wharf Bar, Viva's, Sunset Pier, Island Dogs, Willie T's, Irish Kevin's and Rams Head are the ones that come to mind.  While bars are still closed, some are open for to-go drinks only - Tattoos & Scars, Tree Bar, Tiki House, Green Parrot, Bull, Fat Tuesday's.  Sloppy Joe's is still closed but will start selling to-go drinks on 9/4.  Captain Tony's was only open for T-Shirt sales.  KW just yesterday voted to allow seating at the bars inside restaurants so that should help with the vibe.  Every single restaurant we were in was doing a good job with Covid requirements.  None were overcrowded because they were adhering to capacity limits and social distancing.  You had to be seated to be served.
> 
> ...



How is Windward Pointe?  It seems off the beaten path.  Are there restaurants within walking distance?  Do they have a shuttle to Duval St?  Have you ever stayed at Beach House?  I'm assuming you like Sunset Harbor the most since you stayed there 2 weeks.  Just curious, the pros and cons of all 3 of them, and does Beach house really have a beach? thx


----------



## AJCts411 (Sep 7, 2020)

We have Never stayed at beach house or Windward.   I was told no shuttle at Windward but there is bus and taxi as options. Nothing really that  close.   Beach house is in an area of new town with more comercial nearby.   We like sunset because duval is 2 blocks away.  The loop is 1 block.  Only down side to SS is that the cruise ships can make the area a bit congested until 400ish when they leave.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 7, 2020)

AJCts411 said:


> Thanks for the info on your trip.  Kind of what I expected but now know.    Is the Commodore open?  Best happy hour in KY.


Commodore is not open right now - it's moving (along with Boat House) to the location that was formerly Turtle Kraals.  I don't know when they plan to reopen but we walked by the new location several times during the week we were in town and it didn't look like any work was being done.  They could be waiting on permits or something.  Nothing happens quickly in Key West.  lol  White Tarpon is now open where Boat House was.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 7, 2020)

Mjasp said:


> How is Windward Pointe?  It seems off the beaten path.  Are there restaurants within walking distance?  Do they have a shuttle to Duval St?  Have you ever stayed at Beach House?  I'm assuming you like Sunset Harbor the most since you stayed there 2 weeks.  Just curious, the pros and cons of all 3 of them, and does Beach house really have a beach? thx


We liked Windward Pointe and would stay there again but we prefer to stay in old town.  WP is right next to the airport and there are only two restaurants in that area within easy walking distance - La Trottoria Oceanside and Benihana.  You'd need transportation to go anywhere else.  The ocean is across the street, but the nearest beach is about a mile away.  Nice snack bar by the large pool area.

We haven't stayed at Beach House.  I think they do have a small sandy beach area, but I'm not positive about that.  

Sunset Harbor is definitely our favorite - it's our home resort and we stay there multiple times a year, every year.  It's the smallest of the three, but in the best location in old town where you can walk or bike to everything.  There are no cruise ships sailing right now so no congestion around the area at all.  No pool bar or restaurant onsite, but so many places within a quick walk that we don't miss it.  We just take our own drinks to the pool.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 8, 2020)

Take a look at the pictures of Beach House on Google Maps and you can see what the waterfront looks like.  It looks like a beautiful resort.  But like Windward Pointe, it's far away from old town so you'd need transportation.  From there you could easily walk to Tavern 'N Town inside Marriott Beachside, but that's about it.  Hurricane Hole is across the street and not far, but it's across a very busy street.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 8, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> Take a look at the pictures of Beach House on Google Maps and you can see what the waterfront looks like.  It looks like a beautiful resort.  But like Windward Pointe, it's far away from old town so you'd need transportation.  From there you could easily walk to Tavern 'N Town inside Marriott Beachside, but that's about it.  Hurricane Hole is across the street and not far, but it's across a very busy street.


We've stayed at Beach House twice and really enjoyed the property as well as the restaurant next door. We did take the shuttle a few times, which was very convenient. Our style of traveling is to do so much during the day that we rarely go out after dinner, so the location suited us fine. It wouldn't be great for anyone who was looking to party downtown


----------



## Mjasp (Sep 8, 2020)

MommaBear said:


> We've stayed at Beach House twice and really enjoyed the property as well as the restaurant next door. We did take the shuttle a few times, which was very convenient. Our style of traveling is to do so much during the day that we rarely go out after dinner, so the location suited us fine. It wouldn't be great for anyone who was looking to party downtown


Thank you!  So Beach house has a shuttle, good to know. Is there a real beach there?  In the pictures it looks like a bay with a little bit of sand for entry.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 8, 2020)

I may be wrong, but I believe Beach House no longer has a shuttle.  If you take a look at the reviews on TripAdvisor, many of them going back to 2016 mention that it would be nice if there was a shuttle.  

I wouldn't consider it a "real" beach, but more like what you're describing - a bay with some sand.  I'm not sure if you're familiar with the beaches in Key West, but they're nothing like the long sandy white beaches we have on the mainland.


----------



## Mjasp (Sep 8, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe Beach House no longer has a shuttle.  If you take a look at the reviews on TripAdvisor, many of them going back to 2016 mention that it would be nice if there was a shuttle.
> 
> I wouldn't consider it a "real" beach, but more like what you're describing - a bay with some sand.  I'm not sure if you're familiar with the beaches in Key West, but they're nothing like the long sandy white beaches we have on the mainland.


Years ago I remember Smather’s beach was one of the top 10 beaches in the US and I remember chatting with someone from KW and she couldn’t believe it. Lol


----------



## LMD (Sep 9, 2020)

Mjasp said:


> How is Windward Pointe?  It seems off the beaten path.  Are there restaurants within walking distance?  Do they have a shuttle to Duval St?  Have you ever stayed at Beach House?  I'm assuming you like Sunset Harbor the most since you stayed there 2 weeks.  Just curious, the pros and cons of all 3 of them, and does Beach house really have a beach? thx


We stayed at Windward last April. The bus stops right out front. Quick ride downtown. We usually took an Uber back (about $14)


----------



## Mjasp (Sep 9, 2020)

LMD said:


> We stayed at Windward last April. The bus stops right out front. Quick ride downtown. We usually took an Uber back (about $14)


Thank you so much!  Exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Glenn2 (Sep 9, 2020)

Yesterday I received an II exchange confirmation for the Banyan Resort for August 2021.  We have never stayed there, but have seen the front of the building from the street.  It looks very nice from the outside.


----------



## AJCts411 (Sep 9, 2020)

Glenn2 said:


> Yesterday I received an II exchange confirmation for the Banyan Resort for August 2021.  We have never stayed there, but have seen the front of the building from the street.  It looks very nice from the outside.



I call the Sunset a "new style" Key West.  The Banyon I call "old style" Key West.  The units can be a bit smaller but the grounds, pools, small bar area is great.  And very close to the Duval Street action.


----------



## LMD (Sep 9, 2020)

Mjasp said:


> Thank you so much!  Exactly what I needed to know.


The cool thing....there is an app/web page that allows you to see where  the bus is on route so you know how to time when you get outside to the stop.


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 9, 2020)

th th of 





AJCts411 said:


> We have an upcoming stay in Key west, in about 3 weeks.   I do know masks are manditory inside and out.  Some "bars" are still closed.  We also have the option of postponing until mid February.
> A bit of our background, have been going to KW for many years.  One of the first tourists to arrive after the Irma hurricane, with some businesses closed.  We enjoyed our time and the staff and owners were very inviting, welcoming.
> But this time it seems quite different.   So I am reaching out to those who have been to Key West recently or live in the Key's.  What has been your experience, would you make the trip now?


We just booked through RCI a week at the Galleon starting on the 19th of  this month.  I called the resort last night and spoke to a lovely lady who told me that yes, bars and restaurants are open, although there are some that are still closed.  She told me the bar in the resort, however, is only open to guests who are registered there.  Never been to Key West except for a stop on a cruise.  Looking forward to it.  BTW any comments on the Galleon?


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 9, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> We just booked through RCI a week at the Galleon starting on the 19th of  this month.  I called the resort last night and spoke to a lovely lady who told me that yes, bars and restaurants are open, although there are some that are still closed.  She told me the bar in the resort, however, is only open to guests who are registered there.  Never been to Key West except for a stop on a cruise.  Looking forward to it.  BTW any comments on the Galleon?


Love the Galleon - we've stayed there before and we have friends who own there so we've spent a good deal of time on the property.  It's true the tiki bar is currently only open to guests staying at the Galleon right now.  It's been that way since the Keys opened back up on June 1.  I hope that changes sometime in the near future because we miss going there for the two for one Bloody Marys.  Did she say if it's open for seating?  The last I heard they were doing take out only. 

I had to edit this to say you're going to love the location of the Galleon - so many great places nearby within easy walking distance.  If you walk out to the front of the Galleon and turn right, it's an easy walk to Duval Street.  But if you turn to the left on the harbor walk, there are a lot of good restaurants (some with live music) on the water.

Not all "bars" are open because they were shut down a couple months ago by the state and that order has not been lifted yet.  Restaurants with bars inside can be open, as well as bars that are licensed as restaurants.  We're hearing rumors that there may be some changes coming in Florida within the next couple weeks, but I'm not sure if that means increased occupancy in restaurants or if bars will be able to open with restrictions.  I guess we'll find out when it happens.  Key West has been more restrictive than most of the state though, so it remains to be seen how they'll handle it if the governor allows bars to reopen.  Many places are open for to-go drinks but part of what we love about KW is the ability to sit at the bar at Flying Monkeys or Tree Bar and people watch.  Flying Monkeys is fully open, so that was our go-to during the day in June/July since Tree Bar wasn't open.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 9, 2020)

Glenn2 said:


> Yesterday I received an II exchange confirmation for the Banyan Resort for August 2021.  We have never stayed there, but have seen the front of the building from the street.  It looks very nice from the outside.


We've stayed at Banyan a couple times in a one bedroom unit.  I agree with AJC, it's very much old Key West style (or old Florida style) right down to the furnishings.  If you've seen it from the street, you know it's a great location.  It's very close to First Flight (great happy hour) and Smokin' Tuna - our favorite place for live music.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 10, 2020)

UPDATE:  Looks like some more bars in KW have opened in the past few days that I wasn't aware of until today - which means they're serving some kind of food now.  Some of the bars in Rick's (Durty Harry's and Rick's downstairs) are now open but I think Tree Bar is still to-go drinks only.  The Green Room also opened, as well as 22&Co (tutu bar) - they have hot dogs.


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 10, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> UPDATE:  Looks like some more bars in KW have opened in the past few days that I wasn't aware of until today - which means they're serving some kind of food now.  Some of the bars in Rick's (Durty Harry's and Rick's downstairs) are now open but I think Tree Bar is still to-go drinks only.  The Green Room also opened, as well as 22&Co (tutu bar) - they have hot dogs.


Thanks so much for your replies!  We will refer to your hints many times I am sure, while we are there.  We really appreciate it.  I'll be sure to post while we are there.  I noticed in one of your earlier posts that you weren't scheduled to go to KW again until December.. Any luck in talking your DH into going sooner? LOL!


----------



## Synergy (Sep 11, 2020)

Florida just announced reopening of standalone bars, at 50% capacity.  Sounds like counties have the ability to opt out, but I doubt Monroe has any desire to do that right now.  Enjoy!  I have friends down there who say they all pass the same twenties back and forth during the off season - your cash influx will doubtless be very much appreciated.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 11, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> Thanks so much for your replies!  We will refer to your hints many times I am sure, while we are there.  We really appreciate it.  I'll be sure to post while we are there.  I noticed in one of your earlier posts that you weren't scheduled to go to KW again until December.. Any luck in talking your DH into going sooner? LOL!



We're considering it!  LOL  But if we go, we'd have to work while there so I'm trying to decide if I could be that disciplined.  We've had to work a little during each of our other trips there this summer and we didn't mind, but it was only for an hour or two a day during weekdays.  Prices are just so cheap right now, it's hard to resist.  

And yes, Florida bars and breweries can reopen Monday 9/14.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 11, 2020)

So looking forward to Key West opening up again!  Slowly but surely, things are coming back.  I see many counties in Florida opening up to the next "stage", I think more activities open, and occupancy rates can increase from 25% to 50%.  Just looking for things to do, since so many places don't even let us in.  Travel is difficult when you can't go where you want to.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> So looking forward to Key West opening up again!  Slowly but surely, things are coming back.  I see many counties in Florida opening up to the next "stage", I think more activities open, and occupancy rates can increase from 25% to 50%.  Just looking for things to do, since so many places don't even let us in.  Travel is difficult when you can't go where you want to.


I wasn't aware that Key West was closed to tourists?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 11, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I wasn't aware that Key West was closed to tourists?




At one point the Governor closed the road going down to the Keys and would not allow visitors to pass the check point.  The only ones who could proceed on were residents of the Keys.   Not sure if that roadblock still exists or not.  Maybe someone can update the status on this roadblock.

Question;  Does the State of Florida still stop every vehicle driving on 95 South near the Georgia + Florida border?   I know they were doing this in the late spring and early summer.



.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 11, 2020)

The roadblock was eliminated, but so many of the bars were closed there was not much to do.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Sep 12, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> At one point the Governor closed the road going down to the Keys and would not allow visitors to pass the check point.  The only ones who could proceed on were residents of the Keys.   Not sure if that roadblock still exists or not.  Maybe someone can update the status on this roadblock.
> 
> Question;  Does the State of Florida still stop every vehicle driving on 95 South near the Georgia + Florida border?   I know they were doing this in the late spring and early summer.
> 
> ...


Stopping incoming traffic at the state line ended when they ended the 14 day quarantine.  Maybe a month ago?


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 12, 2020)

Deb & Bill said:


> Stopping incoming traffic at the state line ended when they ended the 14 day quarantine.  Maybe a month ago?


Our Son and DIL  are there now, they drove down to KW on Friday from Miami. Many bars are open, at 50% capacity they tell us.  Having a great time except for the storm!


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 13, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> At one point the Governor closed the road going down to the Keys and would not allow visitors to pass the check point.  The only ones who could proceed on were residents of the Keys.   Not sure if that roadblock still exists or not.  Maybe someone can update the status on this roadblock.
> 
> Question;  Does the State of Florida still stop every vehicle driving on 95 South near the Georgia + Florida border?   I know they were doing this in the late spring and early summer.



It wasn't actually our governor who put up the roadblock - it was Monroe County and that was lifted on June 1st.  We've visited twice since then.  The governor allowed the roadblock to happen but I don't think he was too supportive of it.

Most of our favorite restaurants have been open throughout.  Some bars have obtained food licenses and reopened already, but all bars can reopen starting tomorrow 9/14.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 13, 2020)

Mjasp said:


> Thank you!  So Beach house has a shuttle, good to know. Is there a real beach there?  In the pictures it looks like a bay with a little bit of sand for entry.


It's a tiny little beach, I much preferred the pools. When we went in May, the sunset from the property was beautiful


----------



## starzim (Sep 17, 2020)

Trying to exchange through II to go to Hyatt Residence Club Sunset Harbor or Centric Resort and Spa in October 2021, having no luck. I know that is a popular month in KW, are there any other nice TS close to the Hyatt's that anyone has stayed at?

Thanks


----------



## Pathways (Sep 17, 2020)

starzim said:


> Trying to exchange through II to go to Hyatt Residence Club Sunset Harbor or Windward Point in October 2021



You will have zero success as October 2021 is not yet available in the Hyatt system. Also, October is not a particularly popular month in KW


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 17, 2020)

starzim said:


> Trying to exchange through II to go to Hyatt Residence Club Sunset Harbor or Centric Resort and Spa in October 2021, having no luck. I know that is a popular month in KW, are there any other nice TS close to the Hyatt's that anyone has stayed at?
> 
> Thanks


There are other Hyatt timeshares in Key West, just not as close to Duval Street, so if that is what you are looking for, The Galleon comes to mind, which is also close to Duval.  I'm not sue if it trades through II.  I think it may be RCI. Also, check the rentals listed here on TUG or Redweek.  It will give you an idea of the timeshares that are on Key West.  I own at Sunset Harbor, so I always stay there.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 17, 2020)

Pathways said:


> You will have zero success as October 2021 is not yet available in the Hyatt system. Also, October is not a particularly popular month in KW


Actually the October week when Fantasy Fest is held is an extremely popular week in Key West, second only to hell week (the time between Christmas and New Year's).


----------



## starzim (Sep 17, 2020)

JustynaC said:


> There are other Hyatt timeshares in Key West, just not as close to Duval Street, so if that is what you are looking for, The Galleon comes to mind, which is also close to Duval.  I'm not sue if it trades through II.  I think it may be RCI. Also, check the rentals listed here on TUG or Redweek.  It will give you an idea of the timeshares that are on Key West.  I own at Sunset Harbor, so I always stay there.


We usually stay in Margaritaville but we like Hyatt Sunset and being close to Mallory Sq. Thanks!


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 17, 2020)

starzim said:


> We usually stay in Margaritaville but we like Hyatt Sunset and being close to Mallory Sq. Thanks!


We love the location of HSH.  We haven't stayed at Margaritaville since it was rebranded from Westin, but always liked staying there then.  I just looked in II and they're showing the Galleon, which surprised me.  I think it used to be only RCI.  You might have better luck trading in there since it's a larger property than Sunset Harbor.  Another one to try is The Banyan.  It's not on the water but it's not far from that area.  Hyatt Centric is actually a resort hotel, not a timeshare.  Good luck!


----------



## Pathways (Sep 17, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> Actually the October week when Fantasy Fest is held is an extremely popular week in Key West



Agree - but that's a 'week', not the month of October.   And as someone who rents out my units every year for Fantasy Fest, I can tell you there is always good availability Sun-Wed of that week.  Thurs-Sun  are the only nights I would label 'extremely popular'.


----------



## Fitzriley (Sep 27, 2020)

We are heading down in about 3 weeks as well and staying at sunset harbor. does anyone know if there are restrictions for using the pool?


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 27, 2020)

Just returned last night after a week at The Galleon.  We had a wonderful stay there- our first time, using an RCI exchange ( we were lucky- came open the week before).  We had a beautiful 2 bdrm water/pool view.  Don’t know about any restrictions at Sunset Harbor, but there were no pool restrictions at our place. 
We checked in on Saturday, the 19th and all bars and restaurants were open at limited capacity, with tables and bar stool separated . No standing at bars were allowed. These rules were strictly enforced, as least at the restaurants and bars we visited. Then.... Friday happened. Governor removed such restrictions as far as distancing and occupancy went, no fines for not wearing masks. Duval street was full of party-goers, with more people not wearing face masks than were, but honestly, it was that way last week also. Bars were crowded, people in groups huddled together.. 
Key West is back.
Have a wonderful time. But, be safe!!


----------



## Fitzriley (Oct 22, 2020)

Spent last week at Sunset Harbor in Key West. Stayed in our unit and all was fine. Masks are required in the main building for check in but no where else. Restrictions at the pool were limited to allowing only 26 in the pool at a time, but we never even got close to that amount.  Most restaurants were opened and required masks to go inside and were ok to remove once you were at your table. If you needed to move around the restaurant, you needed a mask. Same restrictions as in NY. LaTeDa dining appeared the same as most seats are already outside, Blackfin was limited inside dining but has an outdoor patio and was fine. Half Shell, Latitudes, Conch Republic, all seemed fine. Wahlburgers has opened there and we tried it, inside dining. Seemed fine.  Eaton Street Seafood still serves the best lobster rolls and we kayaked out of Hurricane Hole because Geiger Key kayaking was closed the day we went up. Fort Zachary Taylor beach was beautiful although I should have brought water shoes to make it over the coral to the water. Next time!

The only time I felt uncomfortable was on Duval on weekend nights as the crowd was loud, drunk and unmasked. We stayed away and were fine. No bars as they seemed risky (and not our thing anyway so no loss there). 

Instead of flying this year from NY, we drove. Took about 32 hours down, longer home. Not sure I would do that again.....The benefit to the drive was we drove our Tesla and the ride was great. Lots of superchargers all the way, last one in Marathon. And the Hyatt parking is in the Margaritaville garage, which had EV charging available for free. So that was a great find. 

Almost cancelled this trip, but after cancelling everything else this year we decided to go and I was glad we did.


----------



## KProuty (Oct 28, 2020)

I have a request in for some Key West resorts but not Sunset Harbor because I read a review on Trip Advisor that said it only had stairs from parking. My husband has a scooter. Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 29, 2020)

It's a parking garage so there is a sloped ramp where the cars drive on to get to the upper levels.  We've also walked down that ramp before when we parked near the middle of it so he could probably use the scooter on that?  Also, I'm not positive, but I do think they have handicapped parking on the lower level.


----------



## KProuty (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you, @IslandTime. I may just add it to our ongoing search. I have the other two Westins in it now, plus the Galleon, all through II.  We are not big partiers and have only been to the Keys once on a cruise, but my husband is very keen to visit for a longer period of time.


----------



## KProuty (Jan 2, 2021)

KProuty said:


> Thank you, @IslandTime. I may just add it to our ongoing search. I have the other two Westins in it now, plus the Galleon, all through II.  We are not big partiers and have only been to the Keys once on a cruise, but my husband is very keen to visit for a longer period of time.


Meant to say the other two Hyatts.

We got a Hyatt Beach House match! Hubby is excited for our first time there. Open to any tips!


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 2, 2021)

My favorite TS on Key West is the Banyan.  Quaint plus location...

George


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2021)

KProuty said:


> Meant to say the other two Hyatts.
> 
> We got a Hyatt Beach House match! Hubby is excited for our first time there. Open to any tips!


Beach House, like Windward Pointe is not located in Old Town. So you definitely need some type of transportation. Parking is a pain in Old Town and there is no free parking anywhere. So some recommend using rideshare to get around. When we were at Windward Pointe, we mainly stuck to the resort. We did take some scenic drive and two of our seven days we rode the Old Town Trolly. This was our transportation around Key West and we didn't have to deal with parking. For us, the closest trolly stop was at the Hampton Inn right next door to WIndward Pointe. If you go this route, stop 7 of the trolly should be a short walk from Beach House.


----------



## KProuty (Jan 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Beach House, like Windward Pointe is not located in Old Town. So you definitely need some type of transportation. Parking is a pain in Old Town and there is no free parking anywhere. So some recommend using rideshare to get around. When we were at Windward Pointe, we mainly stuck to the resort. We did take some scenic drive and two of our seven days we rode the Old Town Trolly. This was our transportation around Key West and we didn't have to deal with parking. For us, the closest trolly stop was at the Hampton Inn right next door to WIndward Pointe. If you go this route, stop 7 of the trolly should be a short walk from Beach House.




My husband is handicapped so we will be driving down from MA and will have our handicapped placard. From what I read, I think we can park anywhere for free. We are more interested in handicapped access. He can walk very short distances with walking sticks though and he does not need a handicapped bathroom. 

So restaurants with outside seating and room for a scooter are ideal suggestions. 

While in our 50s, late nights are not our thing. Usually in bed by 10 and two cocktails are just about our limit. We love live music, but not real loud. My daughter graduated from Berklee College of Music and we appreciate good musicians, but not the late nights.

How were the noseeums at Winward? I was glad we didn't match that after reading reviews.


----------



## Papa2015 (Jan 2, 2021)

KProuty said:


> Meant to say the other two Hyatts.
> 
> We got a Hyatt Beach House match! Hubby is excited for our first time there. Open to any tips!


I wondered about the Hyatt Beach House.. Is it listed with RCI? Congrats on your upcoming Key West vacation!


----------



## JanT (Jan 2, 2021)

Hyatt’s are traded via II.



Papa2015 said:


> I wondered about the Hyatt Beach House.. Is it listed with RCI? Congrats on your upcoming Key West vacation!


----------

